# Montezuma Monster



## hawg dawg (Mar 14, 2010)

We bayed this barr Saturday morning. Ronnies dog Rufus bayed him about 50 yards from the truck. He broke and run about 150 yards. Rocky and Zena joined in and caught him. We were pumped to have got this big boy after hunting only 10 minutes. He weighed 315 lbs. Sometimes everything just goes right. I have some more pics coming. As soon as I get them I will post. We ended up with 4 for the day.


----------



## pollock (Mar 14, 2010)

*hog*

thats a mean lookin sucker any dogs get cut them cutters are nice


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 14, 2010)

No sir no dogs cut.


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

thats a pretty good sized hog but them teeth right there are nasty lookin. good hog.


----------



## pollock (Mar 14, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> No sir no dogs cut.


that was a great day then good job and the dogs


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome hog as usual guys! Seems like those with the long teeth just dont do the damage the short straight ones do thank goodness.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 14, 2010)

You cant tell much by the pic, but he looked like one of those European hogs. We talked about doing a full body mount.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Mar 14, 2010)

Great hog!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great hog and great teeth.  I'd mount him for sure!


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Mar 14, 2010)

great hog....and hunt


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 14, 2010)

good hog!


----------



## Dpsmith (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah id say thats a gooden there! he would have to go on the wall for sure.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dpsmith said:


> yeah id say thats a gooden there! he would have to go on the wall for sure.



yep


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 14, 2010)

nice


----------



## weekender (Mar 14, 2010)

he'd have a place on my wall if I got him, DANG NICEUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sch83 (Mar 14, 2010)

cant get no better then that that is a nice hog


----------



## JohnE (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a stud right there!!


----------



## Chiller Tech (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I have seen that one before,I let him walk so he could grow up!!!!


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 14, 2010)

dang good one there.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Mar 14, 2010)

monster hog !!!  looks like who ever bared him knocked his top teeth out and them bottoms took off


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Mar 14, 2010)

dang good hog there would put on the wall


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

nice work guys that a good one!


----------



## pitbull (Mar 14, 2010)

First NICE hog

Second thanks for honest on the weight. Most people would have said ohhhh that hog weighed 500+ blah blah blah!
Good job!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 15, 2010)

What a BIG OLE PIG!!  WOW!! Great Job Guys!! 10 Minutes to boot, Even better!


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats a Good 1 Congrats.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats one AWSOME HAWG Scott, Bout what I expect from you and Ronnie. Keep up the good work ! ! !  I would like to do a ride along with yall one day if yall have some room, and don't mind.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice hog.  Lot of sausage there.


----------



## basspro2232 (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear ya!! Nice hog!


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 15, 2010)

dang good hog


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 15, 2010)

thats a really good hog and some good eatin i'd have hime put on the wall


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

More pics added.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 15, 2010)

WOO HOO thats a good un! Congrats  fellas ..Just a question does he have whetters???


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> WOO HOO thats a good un! Congrats  fellas ..Just a question does he have whetters???



Yes they are still there.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Grown one,Congrats !


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 15, 2010)

Man what a beast!  Again great hog and those other pics are great


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Real nice barr guys trophy for sure.The big barr me and HD76 got was a fast hunt just like yalls gotta love em when they that way.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Real nice barr guys trophy for sure.The big barr me and HD76 got was a fast hunt just like yalls gotta love em when they that way.



We sure do. The guys we had with us were on there first hog doggin trip, so they are ruined   They are already talking about next time


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 15, 2010)

That's a unit right there


----------



## gigem (Mar 16, 2010)

do it buddy


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 17, 2010)

gigem said:


> do it buddy



Dang ol' Timer where you been?


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 17, 2010)

thats a man


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 17, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> You cant tell much by the pic, but he looked like one of those European hogs. We talked about doing a full body mount.




Nice hog, a beast! A full body mount would be cool to see if it showed just how big he was alive. Do you have a guy who does them like that? I would love to see it if you decide to go that route.


----------



## gigem (Mar 18, 2010)

*hogs*



hawg dawg said:


> Dang ol' Timer where you been?



In ya back pocket the whole time. Great catch again


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice Hog!
And trust me, A fat dude like me can appreciate that much sausage 

Say Hello to Ronnie and the Mrs. for me


----------



## badcompany (Mar 19, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> We sure do. The guys we had with us were on there first hog doggin trip, so they are ruined   They are already talking about next time



I know some first timers wanting to go on a hunt with ya


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 20, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I know some first timers wanting to go on a hunt with ya



LOL. I hear ya, we have had a hard time trying to get our dates to lined up. We almost had it on feb 27 But he had 4h I believe. Turkey season is messing it up know. We will do it though.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 21, 2010)

I hear ya bud. That is a nice one y'all got there. I don't think there will be a shortage of pigs when they get to go.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great Hog....


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good Hog no dogs hurt Great News them are some BIG CUTTERS!!


----------



## JohnE (Mar 22, 2010)

Hawg Dawg, can you post some more pics of your trailer where you can see it better.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Hawg Dawg, can you post some more pics of your trailer where you can see it better.



Thats the "PIG RIG" it's a 94 Toyota 4x4 pickup. With a custom made dog box with bench seat on top. I will get you some pics as soon as I get it back together I tore it down this weekend due to Turkey season being in to put a new top on it.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 23, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> No sir no dogs cut.


Thank God Thems som bad toofes


----------

